# evdev gebruiken voor toetsenbord

## kdvgent

Ik heb een Belgisch azerty keyboard (Logitech S Cordless Keyboard)

In xorg.conf heb ik geconfigureerd:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier	"Keyboard1"
> 
>     Driver      "evdev"
> ...

 

en dat geeft in Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).
> 
> (**) Option "CorePointer"
> 
> (**) Mouse1-isa0060/serio1/input0: Core Pointer
> ...

 

en dat ziet er goed uit.  Maar men AltGr key werkt niet (bijvoorbeeld om het Euro teken te typen "AltGr+E") en ook mijn pijltjestoetsen werken niet.

Zoals zo dikwijls - het heeft gewerkt maar nu niet meer (regelmatig updaten van een aantal dingen heeft kennelijk ergens iets veranderd, maar wat?).  Op het Internet vind ik nergens een evdev gebaseerde xorg.conf file voor een azerty toetsenbord (en dus zeker niet voor de Belgische variant).

Suggestie (meer dan) welkom

----------

## bushvin

Al eens geprobeerd met de standaard keyboard driver (kbd) ?

Ik heb thuis zo'n Logitech Bluetooth ding (komt met dongle voor op de USB poort) en daar werkt dat perfect mee.

Willie.

----------

